

Ask HN: Multiple client bug tracker/agile board for consultants? - matttah

What are people using to track issues as well as plan their weeks across multiple projects&#x2F;clients.  I work at a consulting company and currently we have a number of different tracking tools depending on the client and project.  Sometimes the client uses their own tracker, sometimes asks us for one, etc.<p>It&#x27;d be great if we could organize it so that we have one board to login to.  From our perspective we could login see all the different bugs, tasks, etc. of all the clients&#x2F;projects.  We could organize them onto a single sprint board and work on them accordingly.<p>From the client&#x27;s view they&#x27;d be able to login and only see their own issues&#x2F;etc. that is assigned to them&#x2F;their company.<p>Looking around Jira with Grasshopper may be a good fit, however prices are going to jump quickly between having ourselves as users and giving clients and their employees&#x2F;PMs accounts.<p>Any recommendations on some different solutions?  We&#x27;re also fine with hosting a solution on our own servers if that is required.
======
thoughtpalette
[http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/) with
[http://www.redmine.org/plugins/agile_dwarf](http://www.redmine.org/plugins/agile_dwarf)
works great for a free self-hosted solution.

You can create projects and subprojects with custom user elevation for each.
Time tracking, reporting, etc.

UI could use some updating though

~~~
matttah
Does agile dwarf allow cross project boards though? doesn't look like it?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Not that I'm aware of. They seem to be project specific boards. Though they
track from sprints. Allow a product backlog, etc.

~~~
matttah
It looks like the "Stuff To Do" plugin may also be a good fit. Going to look
into redmine on Friday, thanks a bunch for the suggestion.

------
joshcrowder
This is EXACTLY the same problem I have run into, so much so that we are
working on an agile board to solve it. www.matterhorn.io

Its coming along nicely, I'd love to talk to you more about the problems you
are having, if you are free my email is josh@seriousfox.co.uk

~~~
matttah
Will shoot you an email now, would love to see what you are working on!

